# Datenbank gesucht für Bilder(gif-dateien)



## Skad (10. Feb 2011)

Hi,

ich habe beschlossen mir Spiele programmieren beizubringen und gehe das Tutorial 2D-Spieleprogrammierung von Quaxli durch, hier der Link:
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/6529-tutorials.html

Ich bin auf Seite 19. Es geht darum  eine Bildsequenz (in form einer gif Datei) eines Helikopters, die dann die Spielfigur ist, ins Programm zu laden. Leider habe ich kein geeignetes Bild. Ich habe im Internet gestöbert, ob es eine Seite gibt, wo man sich passende Bilder herunterladen kann, jedoch keine gefunden.
Später im Tutorial lädt der Autor auch eine Wolke aus Paint.

Gibt es eine Internetseite(Datenbank), wo ich verschiedene Bilder für "Spielfiguren", später eventuell Hintergründe, wie Bäume Häuser o.ä. für Java-Spieleprogrammierung runterladen kann?(am besten gif)
Wenn nicht, wie komme ich ansonst an sowas? Muss ich das dann selber "malen"?
Wäre für jeden Link bzw jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## hansmueller (10. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

auf den verschiedenen Fan-Seiten für den "RPG-Maker" gibt es meistens sehr viel Material was Spielfiguren und Gegenstände betrifft.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Skad (10. Feb 2011)

Für alle, die das auch interessiert, habe ich dank hansmueller die folgende Seite gefunden:
Charas, rpgmaker, the chara generator

Die Seite ist schonmal super. Wer noch andere Vorschläge hat, kann sie gerne posten.

Edit: oben auf Charset klicken


----------



## hansmueller (10. Feb 2011)

Denk aber immer daran, wer die Rechte an dem Bild bzw. den Bildern hat.
Wenn du was kommerzielles machen willst, mußt du da höllisch aufpassen.
Selbst wenn du das Spiel kostenlos veröffentlichst, darfst du nicht einfach irgendwelche Bilder verwenden.

<Sarkasmus>Hier in Deutschland ist das Internet kein "rechtsfreier" Raum! Hier herrschen noch Zucht, Ordnung und Stopschilder!</Sarkasmus>

Na, ja... bei vielen Sachen kann man aber auch sagen: "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter."

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Quaxli (10. Feb 2011)

Für das Tutorial sind die Grafiken aber im ZIP-File mit drin.


----------



## Skad (10. Feb 2011)

Ah, alles klar, den Ordner hatte ich total übersehen.

Ich mache gerade meine ersten Schritte, ich glaube kaum, dass ich in naher Zukunft etwas veröffentlichen werde. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Warnung.


----------

